# Fires in Colorado



## PigsDad (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm sure several of you have heard of the fires we are having in Colorado this summer, but the Waldo Canyon fire that exploded near (and in!) Colorado Springs is truly frightening.  Over 32,000 people evacuated as the fire came down out of the foothills and into the city.  The Air Force Academy is partially evacuated.  The fire is threatening Manitou Springs (base of the cog rail to the top of Pike's Peak).  

Here is a great photo blog with some amazing pictures: Waldo Canyon Fire photos

Up here in northern Colorado we have been dealing with the High Park fire which started a couple weeks ago and has burned oer 87,000 acres and 250 homes so far.  Last weekend a fire started very close to Estes Park and burned a dozen or so homes, but they were able to contain that quickly.  Yesterday a fire started just outside of Boulder.

It is a very scary summer here in Colorado.  The ski areas haven't been affected yet, but with all the dead trees from the pine beetle kill and the extremely hot and dry weather we have been having, most of the forests are susceptible.  

Kurt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kurt, it really is getting serious here.  

Our daughter lives east of Powers, so she isn't really affected by the fires, but her in-laws live near Divide, and they were evacuated.  

Denver sent some of its own trucks to help Colorado Springs.  Denver is hiring firefighters like crazy to help fight the fires before they come further into the city of Colorado Springs.  Rick isn't volunteering.  They will be helping in town, not in the mountains, because they cannot risk their rigs in a forest fire.  

Any of you who remember, say a prayer as often as you can for the firefighters, and for the lives of all of the people and animals involved.  Sad stories on the news every day of homes being completely destroyed in minutes.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 27, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I'm sure several of you have heard of the fires we are having in Colorado this summer, but the Waldo Canyon fire that exploded near (and in!) Colorado Springs is truly frightening.  Over 32,000 people evacuated as the fire came down out of the foothills and into the city.  The Air Force Academy is partially evacuated.  The fire is threatening Manitou Springs (base of the cog rail to the top of Pike's Peak).
> 
> Here is a great photo blog with some amazing pictures: Waldo Canyon Fire photos
> 
> ...



Breckenridge's town council just enacted a smoking ban for the entire town except in your private residence or in your private car. It's enforcable with a $1,000 fine and 1 year in jail. I don't know how they're communicating this in town but the resort we're at has put up signs. I just called the front desk to see why and that's what I was told.


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 27, 2012)

*Visiting Denver*

My daughter & boyfriend are arriving in Denver & heading to Colorado Springs for a friends military wedding next week.  They'd planned to spend a few days exploring Colorado springs but that doesn't sound like a good idea - we are not at all familiar with Colorado and I'm having trouble helping her track all the fires.......are there still nice safe areas for tourists to visit for a few days - they were so looking forward to the wedding and trip....now they are just worried.


----------



## fillde (Jun 27, 2012)

My prayers and thoughts are with all the emergency workers who are battling this epic  fire.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 27, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Any of you who remember, say a prayer as often as you can for the firefighters, and for the lives of all of the people and animals involved.  Sad stories on the news every day of homes being completely destroyed in minutes.


The firefighters are absolute heros!  I can't imagine lugging all that equipment through these forests in the 90-100+ degree heat we have been having, risking their lives.  Enough praise cannot be said for those guys and gals.

There was a article I read (sorry, I can't find the reference) of a rural fire department west of Fort Collins.  It was an all-volunteer department, and the High Park fire had burned _five _of the volunteer's homes and it also claimed one of the fire stations.  Even through all that adversity, those *volunteer *firefighters kept working, shift after shift, fighting to save other people's homes.  Truly inspirational!

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 27, 2012)

Paumavista said:


> My daughter & boyfriend are arriving in Denver & heading to Colorado Springs for a friends military wedding next week.  They'd planned to spend a few days exploring Colorado springs but that doesn't sound like a good idea - we are not at all familiar with Colorado and I'm having trouble helping her track all the fires.......are there still nice safe areas for tourists to visit for a few days - they were so looking forward to the wedding and trip....now they are just worried.


I would be very concerned about visiting Colorado Springs next week.  Just take a look at the fire map, with the evacuation zones.  Compare that to the size of Colorado Springs (the second largest city in Colorado, BTW).  You can then get a feel for how large the fire is.

My main concern would be for smoke in the city.  If the wind is from the west at all, it will be very smokey and will irritate your eyes, plus being uncomfortable breathing.  Can they change there plans and stay in Castle Rock or south Denver?  You may still get some smoke up there, but it would not be potentially as bad.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 27, 2012)

Waldo Canyon fire update:  200-300 homes destroyed, 15,000+ acres.

A co-worker's son drove through Colorado Springs on I-25 this afternoon, and he said the smoke was so thick it was like driving at night through parts of the city.

Kurt


----------



## Karen G (Jun 28, 2012)

Kurt those pictures are just stunning and gives such a better perspective than I've seen elsewhere. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Kurt.  I lived in Littleton/Greenwood Village for 40 years, and of course, was in Colorado Springs often.  The TV coverage I've seen hasn't been very complete; unfortunately, these pictures confirm what I've been fearing.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is another photo log from the Denver Post.  This one has a lot of aerial photos showing the destruction that happened to the neighborhoods on the west side of Colorado Springs on Tuesday.

Aerial Photos of Waldo Canyon Fire

Kurt


----------



## CarolF (Jun 28, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> It is a very scary summer here in Colorado.  The ski areas haven't been affected yet, but with all the dead trees from the pine beetle kill and the extremely hot and dry weather we have been having, most of the forests are susceptible.
> 
> Kurt



I'm so sorry to hear about dreadful destruction from the fires.   I live in a fire prone area and can really understand the fear and horror you are experiencing.  I'm thinking of you and hoping you are able to stay safe.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2012)

Those pictures are just heartbreaking. My thoughts and concerns are with the families who lost their homes and memories. I hope the firefighters can get a handle on the fires and get some rest. 

Jim


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 30, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I would be very concerned about visiting Colorado Springs next week.  Just take a look at the fire map, with the evacuation zones.  Compare that to the size of Colorado Springs (the second largest city in Colorado, BTW).  You can then get a feel for how large the fire is.
> 
> My main concern would be for smoke in the city.  If the wind is from the west at all, it will be very smokey and will irritate your eyes, plus being uncomfortable breathing.  Can they change there plans and stay in Castle Rock or south Denver?  You may still get some smoke up there, but it would not be potentially as bad.
> 
> Kurt



I am so sorry to hear of all these fires....we evacuated for a week in San Diego when the fires swept through a few years ago.  
The wedding (2 officers from the Academy) is supposed to be a huge, fancy affair.....but guests only need to be in Colorado Springs at the USAF Academy for the one day event.  I'd heard there were fires elsewhere in Colorado? - they can stay anywhere else...flying into Denver....so that they can make the wedding on Saturday.  Are there fires in Boulder, Golden or Breckenridge?...would these be areas far enough away from fires and then they can drive to the Academy on the day of the wedding?  
Thanks for any insight - most of all they need to be safe, but if possible they would like to still go for the special day.


----------



## jpc763 (Jul 1, 2012)

Paumavista said:


> I am so sorry to hear of all these fires....we evacuated for a week in San Diego when the fires swept through a few years ago.
> The wedding (2 officers from the Academy) is supposed to be a huge, fancy affair.....but guests only need to be in Colorado Springs at the USAF Academy for the one day event.  I'd heard there were fires elsewhere in Colorado? - they can stay anywhere else...flying into Denver....so that they can make the wedding on Saturday.  Are there fires in Boulder, Golden or Breckenridge?...would these be areas far enough away from fires and then they can drive to the Academy on the day of the wedding?
> Thanks for any insight - most of all they need to be safe, but if possible they would like to still go for the special day.



Hi, I just saw this thread. I live in Ft. Collins and work in Boulder.  As of yesterday the High Park was 100% contained.  Not out, but contained.  The Flagstaff fire (Boulder) is also under control 90% contained.  The Waldo fire (Colorado Springs) is 45% contained.

I would say that you might want to consider staying up I70 in Frisco, Breckenridge, Vail, Aspen, etc.  I would second Kurt's suggestion to stay in Castle Rock or South Denver for the wedding and then head up I70 for your vacation.

Kurt, Rick & Cindy, where are you located?


----------



## gwenco (Jul 4, 2012)

*Now if we could just get rid of this Wyoming/Montana smoke!*

Pretty ironic that the Denver area is getting more smoke from the south Wyoming fires than the Waldo and Highpark fire combined!:annoyed:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 4, 2012)

It's bad here in Thornton.  The haze was so thick, I couldn't see the mountain range at all.  Visibility is awful.  Now add the fireworks, and we are in for a bad night of smoke and stink.


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 7, 2012)

We are at the in-laws in Monument and the rain last night helped clear up the air a bit. Hopefully the rain helped put a damper on some of the hot spots last night. The Waldo fire has been so destructive. Luckily my brother-in-law's house was fine, he only got the pre-evacuation orders. Also  Grandpa was sweeping out some burnt pine needles from the garage that had been blown over to this area.


----------

